# ds game recs please!



## LMD84 (Jul 21, 2009)

hey guys,

can you reccomend some ds games for me? i'm bored of all the games i have so i'm thinking it's time to get some new ones! i love the pheonix wright games best.  does anybody know anything similar?  i also love platform games - sonic, mario. because i haven't bought a game in over a year i'm sure they'll be some new ones out that i haven't discovered yet!

Many thanks


----------



## justseenaface85 (Jul 21, 2009)

What have you played?


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 21, 2009)

well i have all the pheonix wright games, apollo justice, sonic rush, sonic rush adventure, princess peach, mario 64 ds, super mario bros, yoshi's island.... think that is all i have!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jul 21, 2009)

If you are into brain games try Professor Layton and the Curious Village. Also I would look into Rhythm Heaven.  Oh and GTA:Chinatown Wars. I don't own a ds but I've actually played these games and they are pretty cool


----------



## xmoonlightx (Jul 21, 2009)

Try Hotel dusk Room 215, it a mystery.


----------



## User27 (Jul 21, 2009)

****


----------



## VanillaGorilla (Jul 21, 2009)

Rythmn Heaven is great, also FF & Dragon Quest are awesome RPG's.
Another fun strategy/rpg is Final Fantasy Tactics Advance 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love Poke'mon too XD


----------



## User27 (Jul 22, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VanillaGorilla* 

 
_Rythmn Heaven is great, also FF & Dragon Quest are awesome RPG's.
Another fun strategy/rpg is Final Fantasy Tactics Advance 2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love Poke'mon too XD_

 
If you tell me you're a Fable 1 & 2 junkie, I'll leave my fiance for you. Him and his damn first person shooters and action all the time stuff......grrr. You my friend, have impeccable taste.


----------



## gigiopolis (Jul 22, 2009)

If you like rhythm games...
Rhythm Heaven (it gets pretty hard but that's also what prevents it from getting boring!)
Elite Beat Agents (OMG I love this game, also sort of hard but the beginning levels are still fun)

Others that I loooove:
Professor Layton and the Curious Village (really well made puzzle game, somewhat RPG, with a story)
Hotel Dusk Room 215 (mystery, similar to Phoenix Wright)

I know this might sound silly but, Tetris! Especially if you have friends who have the DS, because multiplayer Tetris is even better than regular Tetris.

Also, if you like Sudoku, you will LOVE Picross.


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 22, 2009)

i'll have a look for prof layton and hotel dusk! they both sound cool - read about them on gamespot.com 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i'll check out elite beat agents too - a rythem game might be fun.

and i actually have china town wars - forgot to mention that! my husband works for rockstar and actually helped make that game 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 so we get all rockstar games for free


----------



## chiquilla_loca (Jul 22, 2009)

I like Mario & Sonic at the Olympics & Brain Age, very addicting!


----------



## User27 (Jul 22, 2009)

****


----------



## LMD84 (Jul 22, 2009)

hee hee! yeah he gets any rockstar game, ps3, xbox, psp. wii even pc games too! i'm not so into those types of games though!

i will check out mario and sonic at the olympics!


----------



## User27 (Jul 22, 2009)

****


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 28, 2009)

Harvest Moon games
Brain Age
Cooking Mama
Mario Kart DS
MySims DS
Paper Mario

I'm also a sucker for Pokemon Red.

You could check out this thread GameSpot Forums - Nintendo DS - The DS Recommendation Thread---What Game Should I Get?


----------



## OfficerJenny (Jul 28, 2009)

Dunno how open you are to it, but have you thought of purchasing a flash cart? It's a DS cartridge that you put a microSD card into and it lets you put downloadable games on it. Unfortunately, it's illegal, so if that doesn't float your boat then :C

Also Lock's quest.


----------



## perfectdefect (Jul 28, 2009)

I like Henry Hatsworth (puzzle + plaformer in 1) and i'm playing Starfy right now.  I also enjoyed Time Hollow and Trace Memory.  I tried to suggest games that weren't already suggested.


----------



## VanillaGorilla (Aug 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Casadalinnis* 

 
_If you tell me you're a Fable 1 & 2 junkie, I'll leave my fiance for you. Him and his damn first person shooters and action all the time stuff......grrr. You my friend, have impeccable taste. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
hahaha! I do like Fable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, just gotten into first person shooters too (getting the hang of them), how did you know 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




? Magic!


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 4, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *OfficerJenny* 

 
_Dunno how open you are to it, but have you thought of purchasing a flash cart? It's a DS cartridge that you put a microSD card into and it lets you put downloadable games on it. Unfortunately, it's illegal, so if that doesn't float your boat then :C

Also Lock's quest._

 
i did think about getting one of those flash card things... r4 card i think it's called. but i knwo my husband wouldn't be happy if i did that. i guess it'd be taking profits away from the company he works for if i did!


----------

